
Ask HN: How do you keep your coffee fresh? - a_lifters_life
For those who buy a full bag of unground or ground coffee?
======
eco
I don't go through my coffee quickly but I buy a 3 lb bag at Costco so I
divide it into 1 lb portions, vacuum seal them, and keep them in the freezer.
I've never found it tasted stale while doing this.

~~~
a_lifters_life
This is helpful, thanks!

------
franciscojgo
I just add it in a ZipLock bag and suck (literally) the air out of it. Seems
to work well. I know there are some vacuum containers that suck the air out
(have pumps and such) but don't know if its worth it.

